# SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2009)

*SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Hiho.

Hat jemand zufällig schon eine SSD Platte in seinem Rechenknecht?

Will meinen Pc etwas aufrüsten und da kam mir die Idee mir solch eine Platte zu holen..

Als windows platte und für spiele dann.

Schon Erfahrungen vorhanden?
Ladezeiten und anderes?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Kauf dir lieber ne anständige 640 GB Platte.

Die SSDs sind einfach zu teuer und der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist minimal.

Wozu also knapp 300€ für ne 250 GB Platte ausgeben, wenn man für 60 ne 500er SATA bekommt ?

Lesegeschwindigkeit liegt bei etwa 120-150 MiB/Sek, die Schreibgeschwindigkeit meist aber nur bei 40-60 MiB/Sek.

Einen merklichen Vorteil beim Spiele laden wirst du kaum spühren.


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Mir geht es da hauptsächlich um ein Spiel..

Eve-online

Das immer wieder neue logs schreibt.. chatlogs.. gamelogs.. usw..

Habe mir eingebildet mit so einer SSD würde ich da schon viel besser fahren :/


----------



## ForgottenRealm (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Lohnt nicht 

Wie gesagt, den Unterschied wirst du kaum merken. Vor allem weil die Platten im schreiben langsamer sind als SATA.


----------



## Genim2008 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

PCGH hatte das mal getestet. Bei Spielen bringt es fast gar nichts. Ich würde auch liebe eine 640GB Festplatte kaufen (z.B. Samsung Spinpoint F1)


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

wäre das die beste platte aktuell?

Würde mir davon dann zwei holen für raid betrieb


----------



## ForgottenRealm (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Raid ist ebenso schwachsinnig für sowas ...

Hol dir einfach, wie mein Vorredner sagte, ne Samsung F1 mit 640 GB und gut isses.


----------



## little-oak (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

@ForgottenRealm

Du willst doch nicht etwa ernsthaft behaupten,das eine 640er schneller als eine SSD, zB. Mtron oder Intel ist ?


----------



## Falcon (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Im Vergleich zu den Intel stinken die MTRON auch ab. Erst Recht, wenn man die I/O Werte betrachtet. Sequentielles Lesen/Schreiben ist nicht praxisrelevant (für das hier diskutierte Einsatzgebiet).

Dumm nur: Die Intel kann man aktuell noch nicht bezahlen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

hatte in dieser runde schon ein mal jemand eine SSD?
Also ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen. 64GB für rund 110€ sind in meinen Augen eig ganz in Ordnung. 
Leseraten von 100-135MB/sec und schreiben ist nich viel langsamer als eine T166.
Wenn die auch etwas an der Lautstärke deines Systems liegt nimm lieber eine oder zwei SSD's.
Empfehlen würde ich dir DIESE. Preis/ Leistung ist für eine SSD echt gut.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Falcon (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hatte in dieser runde schon ein mal jemand eine SSD?
> Also ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen.



Zugegeben, Nein. Aber solang Performancemässig SSDs noch hinter Magnetischen HDDs liegen, kommt mir auch keine in den PC. Die Größe ist auch nicht gerade berauschend, vom Preis gar nicht zu reden (Wobei ich durchaus bereit wäre, mehr zu zahlen, wenn die Leistung stimmen würde).

Sobald also die Intel SSDs in ordentlichen Größen und in bezahlbar verfügbar sind, würd auch ich langsam mal über eine SSD nachdenken.


----------



## TooHot (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht
> 
> Wie gesagt, den Unterschied wirst du kaum merken. Vor allem weil die Platten im schreiben langsamer sind als SATA.





Na und wie man den Unterschied merkt, schau mal vorher in den Geldbeutel und nach dem Kauf


----------



## Myar (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Hallöchen!

Nun, ist ja ein paar Monate her, dass dieser Thread erstellt wurde, hat sich ja seit dem weider was getan 
Und mit dieser:
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Super Talent Ultradrive ME 64GB, 2.5", SATA II (FTM64GX25H)
habe ich mir eine rausgesucht, bei der es mir sehr in den Fingern kribbelt.
Im PCG Sonderheft zum MMORPG Tuning wird beschrieben, dass SSD ja noch diese starken Einbruche beim Lesen/Schreiben hätten.
Wenn ich diese SSD rein als Spiele Platte nehmen würde um darauf Sachen wie ein MMORPG, Witcher und Sims zu installieren und die Win Auslagerungsdatei (nur als Beispiele wofür ich die nutzen würd), hätte ich einen Vorteil gegenüber einer WD caviar Black 640GB?
Ich erhoffe mir Texturnachladeruckler in den Spielen damit entgültig zu beseitigen...

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Lexx (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Nein, keine Vorteile.
Mit dem Swap-File erst recht.


----------



## DrPeacemaker (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Die MLC Platten mit Indillix Controller sind super. Keine Einbrüche mehr in der Schreibleistung. Man könnte sogar eine SSD mit JMicron 602B Controller nehmen (ab 128BG). DIe Installation könnte zwar etwas stocken, aber sobald es drauf ist läuft es einwandfrei. Der Grund ist das auf einer Spiele-SSD fast ausschließlich gelesen wird und eigentlich nur geschrieben wenn nicht gerade ein Update oder neues Spiel installiert wird.


----------



## Henner (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

In der kommenden PCGH 09/09 findet Ihr eine SSD-Marktübersicht und einen Praxistest. Das hier angesprochene Spiel probieren wir allerdings nicht aus.


----------



## Lexx (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Peacemaker: er will doch auch seine Auslagerungsdatei dort unterbringen.

Seids ma ned böse, aber da wird über die Spielepreise gemotzt und dann kauft man sich
extra dafür eine schweineteure SSD.


----------



## DrPeacemaker (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Hast wohl recht. Auslagerungsdatei und MLC, egal von welcher Marke, passen nicht zusammen. In diesem Fall SLC oder garnichts. Man könnte ja auch eine Ramdisk erstellen.^^


----------



## Myar (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: SSD Festplatten tauglich/gut für Spiele?*

Hallöchen!

Naja, da ich nicht sehr viel Spiele, sind mir die Spielepreise recht egal. Nur das was ich spiele, will ich dann optimal erleben 
Okay, also ist die Idee mit der Auslagerungsdatei nicht so gut. Dann bleibt die auf der normalen HDD. Mit 4GB Ram sollte man die wohl nocht net ganz abstellen.
habe mich nun doch dazu entschieden, einfach mal die OCZ 30GB Vertex zu hohlen.

@PCGH_Henner
Den Test könntet ihr denn mit HdRO oder The Witcher machen 

Gruß
Myar


----------

